# Doctor Recomendation?



## RoseSky10 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend an endocrinologist/thyroid specialist in the Atlanta, Ga area? I've been letting my primary care treat my thyroid for years but on diagnosis of a second (assumed second anyway) auto-immune, it was recommended that I see a specialist for my thyroid. Tried one who I liked but simply cannot deal with her incompetent or inattentative office staff!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RoseSky10 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can recommend an endocrinologist/thyroid specialist in the Atlanta, Ga area? I've been letting my primary care treat my thyroid for years but on diagnosis of a second (assumed second anyway) auto-immune, it was recommended that I see a specialist for my thyroid. Tried one who I liked but simply cannot deal with her incompetent or inattentative office staff!


Hi, RoseSky10.

Where do you live? I am in Henry Co., So. of the Perimeter. Go here and these gals will give you all the info you need to find a good doc in your area.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/

My immunologist/rheumatologist treats my thyroid issues but she is not taking any new thyroid patients otherwise I would recommend her. But then, you may live on the North Side of Atlanta and that would not be convenient at all anyway.

In the meantime, if I can help w/ anything else, let me know and do keep us informed. I hope you find a "good one!" They "are" out there.

Andros.


----------



## RoseSky10 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm in Cobb Co. I don't mind going into Atlanta though. This last endocrinologist I went to was at St. Joseph's hospital. I'll follow the link...thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RoseSky10 said:


> I'm in Cobb Co. I don't mind going into Atlanta though. This last endocrinologist I went to was at St. Joseph's hospital. I'll follow the link...thanks!!


Those ladies over there will set you up. This is for all of Atlanta. You are welcome and please hang out here when you can. I am trying to build the forum up.

Maybe you can send some folks over here when you have a chance.

Andros


----------

